
An Abrupt End to Debian Live - fctales
https://lists.debian.org/debian-live/2015/11/msg00024.html
======
keithpeter
Just found out about this.

I'm a bit out of contact with Debian politics - anyone got an insight? Quite a
few derivative distributions depend on this tool for making .isos that are
their main installation vehicle.

